# Weight I've saved so far



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

Today I finally received the Ti bolts for my Ritchey stem so I decided to weight all the stock parts and all the upgrades to see how much I've saved so far. I was actually surprised, I didn't think it would be so much.


```
Stock		Upgrade	        Saved

Grips		84g		21g		-63g
Bars		265g		99g		-166g
Stem		205g		106g		-99g
Seat		324g		146g		-178g
Cage		48g		13g		-35g

Total		926g		389g		-541g/1.2lbs
```
Not too shabby! The Scott site has the Scale 40 at 25.7 lbs so it's probably around 24.5 lbs now. One weight which I'm disappointed in is the Selle SLR seat. It came it at 146, 11g over advertised. That's annoying. Everything else I'm pretty happy with. I shed 10g on the Ritchey 4-Axis by using Ti bolts which was nice. Next I'm going to do seatpost and collar, that should save a lot right there cause I know that both stock parts are heavy as hell. After that I'm upgrading the wheels which will do a lot of damage. I'll going to update this thread with my progress. Being obsessed with the weight of my bike does make the whole MTBing experience much more exciting!

Anyway, here are some pics of the upgrades on the scale.


----------



## O'Doyle (May 19, 2007)

I am just learning thru hard racing that [for me] it is not always lighter is better. I have broken spokes and gotten DNFs at 2 races this year. I have now opted to go with heavier guage spokes with my light hubs and resonable rims. I don't think you should shave weight on spokes.......too high risk.


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

146g is typical for the SLR, mine was 145g - I think it is poor of them to have so much confidence in their 135g claim that they go to the lengths of printing it on the saddle.

Shimano/Easton/Richey/Syntace manage to hit their advertised weights time after time and never a gram out.

Anyhow . . . as everyone has said, wheels/tyres/tubes are where you will feel the most benifits of shedding weight.

Good work so far ! If you find the titec pork rinds a little too thin/hard - try the foam grips from Bontrager, a little bit lighter and a little bit fatter. I love both the Titecs and the Bontragers but some people haven't got titec hands.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

Ty said:


> 146g is typical for the SLR, mine was 145g - I think it is poor of them to have so much confidence in their 135g claim that they go to the lengths of printing it on the saddle.
> 
> Shimano/Easton/Richey/Syntace manage to hit their advertised weights time after time and never a gram out.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. So far I like the Rinds. I rode for 6 hours on them today and they seemed confy. I didn't know that the Bontys were lighter. Where can I get some? I'll pick them of for the hell of it.

I'm really looking forward to the performance gains from light wheels and tires. Right now I think I'm going to get the Mavic SL's with some Speed Kings. But I want to do the collar and seatpost first. My seat collar is massive and just looks damn heavy and I know the post ain't much better. A New Ultimate post and an Extralite collar will do the trick.

As for the SLR, it's sure ridiculous that they print 135g on the damn saddle and the real weight is no where near that. Not even sure how they get away with that legal.


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

drainyoo said:


> Thanks man. So far I like the Rinds. I rode for 6 hours on them today and they seemed confy. I didn't know that the Bontys were lighter. Where can I get some? I'll pick them of for the hell of it.


Here in the UK you can walk into your local bike shop and pick them up, not sure where to look online ?

Actually I have just dragged out some old photos - I was wrong the Bontragers are not lighter, they are about the same ! Two Titecs without end plugs are around 14g - Two Bontragers without end plugs are a gram heavier at 15g - but they are fatter and 10mm or so longer.












drainyoo said:


> I'm really looking forward to the performance gains from light wheels and tires. Right now I think I'm going to get the Mavic SL's with some Speed Kings.


Do you mean Mavic *Crossmax* SL's ? I am currently running these and they are great, very easy to take the hubs apart and clean service. I love the look of them ! 



drainyoo said:


> But I want to do the collar and seatpost first. My seat collar is massive and just looks damn heavy and I know the post ain't much better. A New Ultimate post and an Extralite collar will do the trick.


I have a couple of NewUltimate seatposts, they also look great and are astonishingly light.










***NOTE the NewUlitmatte seatpost below is a 30.9 x 350mm not a 31.6 x 350mm as indicated (my mistake!)*


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

Ty said:


> Here in the UK you can walk into your local bike shop and pick them up, not sure where to look online ?
> 
> Actually I have just dragged out some old photos - I was wrong the Bontragers are not lighter, they are about the same ! Two Titecs without end plugs are around 14g - Two Bontragers without end plugs are a gram heavier at 15g - but they are fatter and 10mm or so longer.


Are these the Race X Lite? I gotta see if I can find them.



Ty said:


> Do you mean Mavic *Crossmax* SL's ? I am currently running these and they are great, very easy to take the hubs apart and clean service. I love the look of them !


Yes the Crossmax. They do look sweet. Do you have any pics of your bike?



Ty said:


> I have a couple of NewUltimate seatposts, they also look great and are astonishingly light.


I agree. I love how they look. Gold is nice! I was thinking of getting the red version since my bike is red. Not sure how that would look though.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

If you are that bothered by the 11 gram variance on the saddle, you'd better bring your scale to the store when you buy wheels and tires. Rim and tire weight tolerances can vary quite a bit from what is advertised. Even so, tires can be one of the most economical ways to say weight, and improve performance.
What has you total expenditure been, and what is your total budget.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

CB2 said:


> If you are that bothered by the 11 gram variance on the saddle, you'd better bring your scale to the store when you buy wheels and tires. Rim and tire weight tolerances can vary quite a bit from what is advertised. Even so, tires can be one of the most economical ways to say weight, and improve performance.
> What has you total expenditure been, and what is your total budget.


On those 5 components I've spent $347. About $1.50 a gram which isn't bad. As for my budget, I don't really have one. Those 11 grams don't really bother me, what bothers me is that they print 135g right on the saddle when the real weight is heavier.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

Today I received my New Ultimate post and Extralite clamp and I just weighed and installed them. My stock post and clamp were very heavy, 400g together, that's almost a damn pound. Here is the updated list and some more photos. Almost 2lb lost just in the cockpit. Estimated bike weight should be around 24 lbs even.


```
Stock		Upgrade	        Saved

Grips		84g		21g		-63g
Bars		265g		99g		-166g
Stem		205g		106g		-99g
Seatpost	361g		142g		-219g
Clamp		39g		12g		-27g
Seat		324g		146g		-178g
Cage		48g		13g		-35g

Total		1326g		539g		-787g/1.7lbs
```


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

Also here are some pics of the bike. Sorry for the bad lighting.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

That is a beautiful bike! IMO it would be lighter then 24lbs with those parts. Even though your forks, brakes, wheels and drivetrain may be super heavy..... 

Keep up the good work


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

bike_freak said:


> That is a beautiful bike! IMO it would be lighter then 24lbs with those parts. Even though your forks, brakes, wheels and drivetrain may be super heavy.....
> 
> Keep up the good work


Thanks. I plan on upgrading all those parts but the next one will be the wheels and tires.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Where did you get the New Ultimate seatpost?


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

ryball said:


> Where did you get the New Ultimate seatpost?


www.fairwheelbikes.com

Great guys over there.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

nice! thanks.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Actual vs. Estimated*

I've been following your build with much interest. I'm curious why you haven't actually weighed the entire built bike as opposed to just estimating the weight based on the weight savings of your new parts. I know your baseline weight is from the Scott website but those weights tend to vary for whatever reason. If you can, weigh the complete bike and post the results. That will be a better indication of how much weight you've really saved.

BTW, your bike is really nice. Love the red too. :thumbsup:


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

BunnV said:


> I've been following your build with much interest. I'm curious why you haven't actually weighed the entire built bike as opposed to just estimating the weight based on the weight savings of your new parts. I know your baseline weight is from the Scott website but those weights tend to vary for whatever reason. If you can, weigh the complete bike and post the results. That will be a better indication of how much weight you've really saved.
> 
> BTW, your bike is really nice. Love the red too. :thumbsup:


Thanks Bunn! I would love to weigh the complete bike but I really don't have an accurate way of doing it. I was contemplating the purchase of an Ultimate hanging scale but do I want to spend $60 when I will only use it a few times? I guess I can use a basic floor scale that's in my bathroom but that isn't very accurate. I'm going to try and figure something out cause I really want to know the full weight.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I have this scale (I actually bought mine from this exact seller):

http://cgi.ebay.com/BERKLEY-50-LB-D...7QQihZ017QQcategoryZ11727QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It may not be exactly accurate as far as actual weight (it has my Giant Anthem Advanced build at 19lbs, 12ozs), but it is very repeatable. I change a part that I have weighed on the digital kitchen scale (accurate to 1 gram) to be 56g lighter than the part it is replacing, throw the bike on the fish scale, and it reads 2oz lighter.


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

I like the direction that this bike is going but I do have to question why you have decided to upgrade the parts that you have already but not the brakes and shifters. I would think with all the trick parts that you have now that the brakes and shifters would have been a great choice to start with.

Pick up a new set of XTR shifters as they are pretty light and come in lighter than my old XT with the pods removed.

You can go a lot lighter in regards to the brakes as well. 

I see a lot of potential in this bike. Keep up the great work.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

bdc88 said:


> I like the direction that this bike is going but I do have to question why you have decided to upgrade the parts that you have already but not the brakes and shifters. I would think with all the trick parts that you have now that the brakes and shifters would have been a great choice to start with.
> 
> Pick up a new set of XTR shifters as they are pretty light and come in lighter than my old XT with the pods removed.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yes I'm definitely going to upgrade the brakes and shifters. My plan is to upgrade to XTR rapid fire and some Magura Marta SL brakes with some alligator rotors. I'm probably going to do it after I get my wheels and tires, that's my top priority now.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

BlownCivic said:


> I have this scale (I actually bought mine from this exact seller):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BERKLEY-50-LB-D...7QQihZ017QQcategoryZ11727QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> It may not be exactly accurate as far as actual weight (it has my Giant Anthem Advanced build at 19lbs, 12ozs), but it is very repeatable. I change a part that I have weighed on the digital kitchen scale (accurate to 1 gram) to be 56g lighter than the part it is replacing, throw the bike on the fish scale, and it reads 2oz lighter.


Hmm interesting. That is very cheap. I might get one of these. Thanks!


----------



## Gripshift (Jan 29, 2004)

*Pork Rinds*

Yeah, I've tried the pork rinds. I swapped them out a couple weeks later and have found that comfort and weight savings are to different things.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

Gripshift said:


> Yeah, I've tried the pork rinds. I swapped them out a couple weeks later and have found that comfort and weight savings are to different things.


I have no issues with them.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Any durability issues with the Ritchey stem? I'd like to try one out, but boy does it look thin.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

Soya said:


> Any durability issues with the Ritchey stem? I'd like to try one out, but boy does it look thin.


I've only been riding it for a week or so now but I don't see any kind of durability issues. I weight 195 lbs and the stem seems very stiff.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

I just installed my new Mavis SL's, Maxxis Crossmark tires and Alligator rotors with ti bolts. Also installed a 20mm FSA carbon spacer. I shed about 1.2 pounds with this upgrade and I'm still waiting on my Aluminum headset bolt and Carbon/Ti skewers. That will shed a few more grams right there. I haven't rode the bike yet, plan to today, but I'm really lovin' these wheels so far and UST is just awesome. I don't think I'm ever going back to tubes.

Anyway, here is the updated chart and some pics. I'll let you guys know how the ride is.


```
Stock		Upgrade	        Saved

Grips		 84g		21g		-63g
Bars		265g		99g		-166g
Stem		205g		106g		-99g
Seatpost	361g		142g		-219g
Clamp	         39g		12g		-27g
Seat		324g		146g		-178g
Cage		 48g		13g		-35g
F-Wheel	       1750g*	        1535g**	        -215g
R-Wheel	       1951g*	        1664g**	        -287g
Spacers	          14g		10g		-4g

Total		5041g		3748g		-1293g / 2.9lbs

* Wheel weight includes wheel, tire, tube and rotor
** Wheel weight includes wheel, tire, rotor and ti rotor bolts
```


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

Pics.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

Bike.


----------



## faga steam (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice work Drainyoo!

What length is that stem and is it 25.4?

Thanks


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

faga steam said:



> Nice work Drainyoo!
> 
> What length is that stem and is it 25.4?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks. The stem is 90mm and it's a 25.4.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

drainyoo said:


> ........ I don't think I'm ever going back to tubes.


You're bike is getting nicer and nicer (not to mention lighter)!

Regarding never going back to tubes, let us know what happens when you try to change a flat on the trail.... I heard it's super difficult but I've never had tubeless so I don't really know  Keep up the good work on the build! :thumbsup:


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

BunnV said:


> You're bike is getting nicer and nicer (not to mention lighter)!
> 
> Regarding never going back to tubes, let us know what happens when you try to change a flat on the trail.... I heard it's super difficult but I've never had tubeless so I don't really know  Keep up the good work on the build! :thumbsup:


Well I if you get a flat on the trail you would need to throw on a spare tire but it seems like these UST tires are more resistant to flats.

The ride is amazing I must say. I'm very impressed with these wheels and UST tires. I did about 20 miles today and the bike seems so much more responsive. Acceleration is amazing with less rotation weight in the SLs and the Maxxis Crossmax almost feel like road wheels on the pavement. Very quiet and smooth. Definitely love the tires. I have to tired them on the trail, did all road riding today.


----------



## Irrenarzt (Apr 19, 2006)

Bathroom scale works well in a pinch for whole bike masses


----------



## Irrenarzt (Apr 19, 2006)

BunnV said:


> You're bike is getting nicer and nicer (not to mention lighter)!
> 
> Regarding never going back to tubes, let us know what happens when you try to change a flat on the trail.... I heard it's super difficult but I've never had tubeless so I don't really know  Keep up the good work on the build! :thumbsup:


I've had Stans for the past 3 years and haven't had a flat. That schit just plain works. I have LOTS of thorns in my area too. I tend to get slow leaks but you pump the tire back up, spin it and you are good to go. I tend to run high pressures. If I liked lower psi, then pumping wouldn't even be necessary as the Stans seems to hold air well to about 30 psi with thornage holes.

Tubes are for the birds.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

Irrenarzt said:


> Bathroom scale works well in a pinch for whole bike masses


Yeah I tried that but my scale sucks. It only shows every 10lbs so its hard to get a semi accurate reading but it did seem like it was around 24lbs, which seems odd to me since Scott lists the bike at 25.7 lbs and I've removed 3lbs already.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Ah, a red seatpost man after my own heart.:thumbsup: Everyone knows red seatposts improve performance (see Voodoo) Spanking build. Save many grams and go with the Paul's/DA thumbies for yer shifters. Spot on indexing and you can shift from the barends. No loss of control or performance at all. Don't listen to the naysayers, thumbies are all that.


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

Awesome bike.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

Axis II said:


> Ah, a red seatpost man after my own heart.:thumbsup: Everyone knows red seatposts improve performance (see Voodoo) Spanking build. Save many grams and go with the Paul's/DA thumbies for yer shifters. Spot on indexing and you can shift from the barends. No loss of control or performance at all. Don't listen to the naysayers, thumbies are all that.


Red posts make you go faster. 

How much lighter are the thumbies from the XTRs? Could you give me more info on them? I can't imagine how you can **** when using bar ends. Also how does the shifting work cause I only see one lever. I really like how on Shimanos there are two on each shifter.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

drainyoo said:


> Bike.


Nice bike. BUT that post looks horrible. it's the wrong shade of red. Go back to black.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> Nice bike. BUT that post looks horrible. it's the wrong shade of red. Go back to black.


 I must agree with Dirt Boy...


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

DIRT BOY said:


> Nice bike. BUT that post looks horrible. it's the wrong shade of red. Go back to black.


Ah I dig it. It will look even better when I put on a white saddle.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

drainyoo said:


> Ah I dig it. It will look even better when I put on a white saddle.


Ok, like this....


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

DIRT BOY said:


> Ok, like this....


Yeah but better looking. rft:


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

drainyoo said:


> Yeah but better looking. rft:


You don't like these? I guess some want full covering and that's fine.

Hey the ugly saddle will match that ugly post!


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

DIRT BOY said:


> You don't like these? I guess some want full covering and that's fine.
> 
> Hey the ugly saddle will match that ugly post!


HAH!


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

I just installed my Carbon/ti skewers that I received from Nino. They look great and are very well made. Saved 66g from the stock. One weird thing with them are the spring. They are very small, compared to the Mavic skewers, and on the back one the ends barely put pressure against the springs. Is this something I should worry about?

Anyway here is the updated list and a pic.


```
Stock		Upgrade	        Saved

Grips		 84g		21g		-63g
Bars		265g		99g		-166g
Stem		205g		106g		-99g
Seatpost	361g		142g		-219g
Clamp	         39g		12g		-27g
Seat		324g		146g		-178g
Cage		 48g		13g		-35g
F-Wheel	       1750g*	        1535g**	        -215g
R-Wheel	       1951g*	        1664g**	        -287g
Spacers	          14g		10g		-4g
Skewers	121g		55g		-66g

Total		5162g		3803g		-1359g / 3.0lbs

* Wheel weight includes wheel, tire, tube and rotor
** Wheel weight includes wheel, tire, rotor and ti rotor bolts
```


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

drainyoo said:


> Today I finally received the Ti bolts for my Ritchey stem so I decided to weight all the stock parts and all the upgrades to see how much I've saved so far. I was actually surprised, I didn't think it would be so much.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hmmm, those grips blow.

That water cage won't hold a bottle on rough terrain.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

snowdrifter said:


> Hmmm, those grips blow.
> 
> That water cage won't hold a bottle on rough terrain.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


I personally love the grips. Confy as hell for me. You are very wrong about the cage. It holds my bottle on rough terrain very well and it even held my bottle during a nasty crash where I endoed and my bike flipped over. Its stronger than it looks.


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

Could you do me a favor and let me know what the total bolt length is on the skewers. I need to get some for my Pedal Force frame and the bolt ons that I got have a 170 long bolt but this is not long enough. I measured the inside from shoulder to shoulder and it needs to be at least 155mm or the bolt needs to be 180mm long.

I have been following the build and you have been doing great.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

bdc88 said:


> Could you do me a favor and let me know what the total bolt length is on the skewers. I need to get some for my Pedal Force frame and the bolt ons that I got have a 170 long bolt but this is not long enough. I measured the inside from shoulder to shoulder and it needs to be at least 155mm or the bolt needs to be 180mm long.
> 
> I have been following the build and you have been doing great.


Thanks man. If I have time this weekend I'll pull them off and measure them. I wonder if anyone on here already knows the length.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Where'd you pick up the skewers and for how much?


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

Soya said:


> Where'd you pick up the skewers and for how much?


From Nino on this forum for around $100.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Irrenarzt said:


> I've had Stans for the past 3 years and haven't had a flat. That schit just plain works. I have LOTS of thorns in my area too. I tend to get slow leaks but you pump the tire back up, spin it and you are good to go. I tend to run high pressures. If I liked lower psi, then pumping wouldn't even be necessary as the Stans seems to hold air well to about 30 psi with thornage holes.
> 
> Tubes are for the birds.


Stans is great for thorns, it's when you rip a sidewall out, there's spooge everywhere:madman:


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

drainyoo said:


> I personally love the grips. Confy as hell for me. You are very wrong about the cage. It holds my bottle on rough terrain very well and it even held my bottle during a nasty crash where I endoed and my bike flipped over. Its stronger than it looks.


Hmmm, looks like a roadie cage, but if it works, it works. I had them Titecs one ride, switched to Bontragers, then to WCS. WCS is comfy.

Now go dirty that bike up..


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

drainyoo said:


> Red posts make you go faster.
> 
> How much lighter are the thumbies from the XTRs? Could you give me more info on them? I can't imagine how you can **** when using bar ends. Also how does the shifting work cause I only see one lever. I really like how on Shimanos there are two on each shifter.


They will save you about 1/4 pound with minor tuning! The shifting works extremely well. When on the barends all that's needed to actuate a shift is moving the thumb inboard off the barend to hit the lever. It's like climbing on the hoods on a road bike and not having to take your hand off the hood to shift from the down tube lever. One lever is all you need, you push the lever forward for a smaller gear and rearward for a larger gear. Shifting to a bigger gear only requires one to move the hand/index finger knuckle slightly inboard to move the lever rearwards to the gear you want. I have been racing this setup all season and I am thoroughly pleased coming from GS last year. I won't be going back.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

snowdrifter said:


> Hmmm, looks like a roadie cage, but if it works, it works. I had them Titecs one ride, switched to Bontragers, then to WCS. WCS is comfy.
> 
> Now go dirty that bike up..


Yeah I'm thinking of trying the Bontys or WCS next just to see how they are.

I do get her dirty, I'm just a freak and always clean her up.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

Axis II said:


> They will save you about 1/4 pound with minor tuning! The shifting works extremely well. When on the barends all that's needed to actuate a shift is moving the thumb inboard off the barend to hit the lever. It's like climbing on the hoods on a road bike and not having to take your hand off the hood to shift from the down tube lever. One lever is all you need, you push the lever forward for a smaller gear and rearward for a larger gear. Shifting to a bigger gear only requires one to move the hand/index finger knuckle slightly inboard to move the lever rearwards to the gear you want. I have been racing this setup all season and I am thoroughly pleased coming from GS last year. I won't be going back.


Interesting. Can they be mounted on the bottom of the bar or they have to be mounted on top like yours?


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

drainyoo said:


> Interesting. Can they be mounted on the bottom of the bar or they have to be mounted on top like yours?


Yes, apparently people have done this, BUT then one sacrifices one of the best features of this setup, to my mind, which is the ability to hit shifts while grunting it on the barends. Forget the triggers- there is more then one way to skin a cat. Embrace change (and grams lost!):thumbsup:


----------



## Radney (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice build. Thanks for your in depth coverage of over hauling your bike.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

Axis II said:


> Yes, apparently people have done this, BUT then one sacrifices one of the best features of this setup, to my mind, which is the ability to hit shifts while grunting it on the barends. Forget the triggers- there is more then one way to skin a cat. Embrace change (and grams lost!):thumbsup:


Interesting. I might consider them but I think you are going to have to sell me on them some more. Is shifting fast? I personally love Shimano shifter with the two paddles on each side. I shift very fast with this set up. I like the idea of shifting when using the bar ends but Im not crazy about how they look on top of the bar.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

drainyoo said:


> Interesting. I might consider them but I think you are going to have to sell me on them some more. Is shifting fast? I personally love Shimano shifter with the two paddles on each side. I shift very fast with this set up. I like the idea of shifting when using the bar ends but Im not crazy about how they look on top of the bar.


Fast? Certainly. What could be faster then not having to take your hand off the barend to shift, for example? One very nice feature is always knowing what gear you are in without having to look at a gear indicator- I know right where I'm at on the cassette based upon where I feel the lever is in relation to my hand. This saves a lot of confusion and keeps my eyes on the trail. This is ALWAYS faster.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

Axis II said:


> Fast? Certainly. What could be faster then not having to take your hand off the barend to shift, for example? One very nice feature is always knowing what gear you are in without having to look at a gear indicator- I know right where I'm at on the cassette based upon where I feel the lever is in relation to my hand. This saves a lot of confusion and keeps my eyes on the trail. This is ALWAYS faster.


That is a nice feature to have. You are definitely selling me on these. Is the lever hard to move cause one of the things makes shifting fast for me on the Shimanos is that I can just tap the paddle and it will shift.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

drainyoo said:


> That is a nice feature to have. You are definitely selling me on these. Is the lever hard to move cause one of the things makes shifting fast for me on the Shimanos is that I can just tap the paddle and it will shift.


I assume you have used barend/barcon shifters? It's a barend shifter on a different mount. Same shift. I don't think anyone can say it is hard to move a DA barend shifter.


----------



## le_buzz (Sep 27, 2006)

drainyoo said:


> Today I finally received the Ti bolts for my Ritchey stem so I decided to weight all the stock parts and all the upgrades to see how much I've saved so far. I was actually surprised, I didn't think it would be so much.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


What was your stock stem ? I have a Ritchey Comp and was wondering if upgrading that
would be any worthwhile weight savings.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

le_buzz said:


> What was your stock stem ? I have a Ritchey Comp and was wondering if upgrading that
> would be any worthwhile weight savings.


My stock stem was a Scott that was pretty heavy. Weight your stem and see how much it weighs. If its heavy then it's worth it to replace it.


----------



## RESISTANCE (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey drainyoo, where did you pick up those alligator rotors? I need some new ones and can't find any websites. They are probably about a 50g improvment lol so im defietly interested.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

RESISTANCE said:


> Hey drainyoo, where did you pick up those alligator rotors? I need some new ones and can't find any websites. They are probably about a 50g improvment lol so im defietly interested.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Price point has them.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

not to mention all over ebay.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Been riding it a bunch? I've been fantasizing about having a light bike, but it'll be quite some time before mine's down to a respectable weight.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

Soya said:


> Been riding it a bunch? I've been fantasizing about having a light bike, but it'll be quite some time before mine's down to a respectable weight.


I try to ride every day. I definitely feel the difference in a lighter bike. Since losing 3lbs from when I purchased the bike the bike feels very different to me.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

Just finished installing an XTR cassette, KMC X9 SL chain and an aluminum headset bolt. Saved 176g with these upgrades and I've saved a total of 1535g / 3.38lbs so far. Wish I had time to ride her tonight but I'll be ripping it up tomorrow that's for sure. Install was pretty simple and fun actually and the XTR cassette is on another level in terms of quality from my stock Shimano cassette. Chain was cut down to 106 links. Here are the weights and pics.


```
Stock		Upgrade	         Saved

Grips		84g		21g		-63g
Bars		265g		99g		-166g
Stem		205g		106g		-99g
Seatpost	361g		142g		-219g
Clamp	        39g		12g		-27g
Seat		324g		146g		-178g
Cage		48g		13g		-35g
F-Wheel	        1750g*	        1535g**	        -215g
R-Wheel	        1951g*	        1664g**	        -287g
Spacers	        14g		10g		-4g
Skewers	        121g		55g		-66g
HS Bolt	        8g		3g		-5g
Cassette	362g		221g		-141g
Chain		273g		243g		-30g

Total		5805g		4270g		-1535g / 3.38lbs

* Wheel weight includes wheel, tire, tube and rotor
** Wheel weight includes wheel, tire, rotor and ti rotor bolts
```


----------



## xc-ss'er (Jul 11, 2006)

I can't wait to see the final product. 
You like upgrading this bike too much... it's going to be amazing when you are done


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

xc-ss'er said:


> I can't wait to see the final product.
> You like upgrading this bike too much... it's going to be amazing when you are done


Hahah yeah I do upgrade a lot, I have a bad bug. I'm going to take it slow the next month but it's exciting to install a new part and see how much weight you've saved. One thing I do wish I would have done is started off with a frame and built up the bike myself. I would have saved a lot of money but you live and learn.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

*3+ pounds is impressive*

curious, what seatpost clamp did you find that only weights 12g? Maybe I missed it somewhere in the thread. Is that a Hope with a titanium bolt?


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

M2 Racer (not in business anylonger) and OmniRacer both do seat post clamps under 10g. Actually the OmniRacer is 10g and the M2 Racer is 9g as I have two of each. They are amazing clamps and OmniRacer is available at Professional Cycling Discount on Ebay stores. Ernie ships very quickly and pricing is very good. I buy a lot of my light weight parts from him.

Cheers.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

rockman said:


> curious, what seatpost clamp did you find that only weights 12g? Maybe I missed it somewhere in the thread. Is that a Hope with a titanium bolt?


It's an Extralite clamp. Very well made and light.


----------



## xc-ss'er (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm excited to see what you end up doing with the drivetrain. It wouldnt suprise me if you went rather exotic. 

I forgot to add how much i looooove that red. It looks all racer-x-like


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

I love the red as well. You don't see any red bikes out there. As for the drivetrain I'm definitly going to do XTR front and rear DRs and tune them both. I'm still not sure which crank to go with but I do like the weight of the new Atik. I might just end up doing XTR with Extralite rings.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

Well I just bought a new digital bathroom scale that is accurate to .2lbs and my bike came in at exactly 22lbs. I'm pretty happy with that weight and I think I can get it under 20lbs.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Precision is not accuracy. Most bathroom scales are optimized for objects in the 100-200 pound range, and they tend to be sketchy in accuracy on objects under 50 pounds. Much like trying to use the Ultimate bike scale to weigh small and light things like brake rotors, it's not terribly accurate even though the readout is quite precise.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

I know its not 100% accurate but its a good estimate and considering that Scott lists the stock bike at 25.7lbs and I've removed 3.8lbs, 22lbs seems pretty accurate.


----------



## heiney (Jun 24, 2007)

drainyoo said:


> I know its not 100% accurate but its a good estimate and considering that Scott lists the stock bike at 25.7lbs and I've removed 3.8lbs, 22lbs seems pretty accurate.


You probably know, but you should be holding the bike while weighing yourself then take this number and subtract it from your weight without holding the bike (but wearing the same clothes, etc. obvious;ly)

This is what I did with my digital bathroom scale until I bought a digital fish scale off the Internet and to my surprise my bike was over a pound lighter than the bathroom scale was indicating. Woohoo! This could just mean that my scale sucks. yours could be more accurate. Even so, I love my digital fish scale.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

Yeah ive been meaning to get a digital fish scale. Did you grab one off of ebay?


----------



## heiney (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, direct from china. they're cheap on ebay - dirt cheap.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

heiney said:


> Yeah, direct from china. they're cheap on ebay - dirt cheap.


Are they accurate?


----------



## watti (Oct 14, 2005)

drainyoo said:


> Are they accurate?


They are made for fishermen and they like it heavy, one of the most accurate (Rapala) gives you +250g over 10 k grams .
Check Continental SpeedKing tires, light


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Where is a good place to purchase Ti bolts?


----------



## heiney (Jun 24, 2007)

drainyoo said:


> Are they accurate?


Accurate to within 10g.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Have you thought of going with SRAM X0 twisties for shifting. Very light and comfy, with super fast shifting. I was skeptical before trying them, but after riding them for the last 3 months I will NEVER go back to triggers.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Okay, this thread has me curious! Any updates?


----------



## kster (Nov 15, 2007)

Gary H said:


> Where is a good place to purchase Ti bolts?


I have the same question.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Axis II said:


> They will save you about 1/4 pound with minor tuning! The shifting works extremely well. When on the barends all that's needed to actuate a shift is moving the thumb inboard off the barend to hit the lever. It's like climbing on the hoods on a road bike and not having to take your hand off the hood to shift from the down tube lever. One lever is all you need, you push the lever forward for a smaller gear and rearward for a larger gear. Shifting to a bigger gear only requires one to move the hand/index finger knuckle slightly inboard to move the lever rearwards to the gear you want. I have been racing this setup all season and I am thoroughly pleased coming from GS last year. I won't be going back.


Where did you get the AL hardware for the barcon's?


----------



## Irrenarzt (Apr 19, 2006)

racebolts.com, call and Rene will hook you up.


----------

